# Meetings > Workshops >  Openwrt workshop - 01/10/2011, 18:[email protected]

## Acinonyx

*
Guidelines**

You should definitely bring:*


Your laptopA powersplitterAn ethernet cable (your private "lifeline" if wireless gets too crowded)
*If possible, bring:*

Your compatible routerAn ethernet switch (handy if some people have one)A serial adaptor (3.3V [or 5V] TTL-to-RS232 [or USB] adaptor)
*We provide:*

A place to hack your routerInternet connectionCoffee
*
Goals

For the Beginner:*

Install, configure and debug OpenWrt yourselfLearn new ways to (de)brick your routerHow to build you own image and packages from scratch
*For the Expert:*

A chance to meetup with other wireless hackersTest new technologies adopted by OpenWrt
*For everybody:* 

Have fun  :: 
*
Location*

HackerSpace.gr

* Beginners and experts are all welcome!*

----------

